# Show off your equipment



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

As it's getting closer to winter . Most of us will be pulling out our equipment to see if it's running right and clean it up.

So if your like me you love pics of blowers so show it off.

I'll start here is my latest ...soon I'll be opening up my shed to get the fleet ready for winter selling season.









Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

My freshly rebuilt 30" MTD on the left, 27" Craftsman with converted transmission on the right


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

My stash









Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

These boys would be hopin' 'n' a-prayin' for some action this coming season !!!!!!!!


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm leaving mine alone.. un-prepped..in storage.. only sure fire way to guaranty snow storm swift and precise in November!


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Last years line up, I like the old stuff the most and repair and restore them as a hobby. I have a new line up this year in the works that include a Ford (Jacobson) st7/26, I am also working on a very cool Arctic 75 1968 Ariens two stage. I also repaired and own a 2006 Snapper two stage with a 9.5hp Briggs on it, it a little to new for my taste but I could not pass on the deal I got on it. 

This is my 3rd year in this site and my first post of the new season, looking forward to seeing and reading about everyone's blowers and to a very snowy Michigan writer this year.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Geno said:


> I'm leaving mine alone.. un-prepped..in storage.. only sure fire way to guaranty snow storm swift and precise in November!


Geno,

DO you mean that repowered snow blower with the Honda twin has not chewed its way out of the shed yet??


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

leonz said:


> Geno,
> 
> DO you mean that repowered snow blower with the Honda twin has not chewed its way out of the shed yet??


how about all stored in the back of the garage yet in front of the 57 vette and cobra


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

(This isnt a new photo, but I usually dont prep my machines until late October.)
My power trio. A 1962 and two '71's:










The '62 (in the center) works, but isnt in the regular rotation.
the 24" 1971 (on the left) is the main workhorse, and the 32" 1971 (on the right) is the backup.

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*THE BROTHERS of DESTRUCTION!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

my old toy, hope the new works as well as this did for 20 years


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

from last year.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

*Snow removal Arsenal*

My commercial Snow removal arsenal.
2002 Snapper 8/24 series 6 (Main unit)
1971 32" Ariens Sno-Thro (Secondary unit)
1971 24" Ariens Sno-Thro (Backup unit-currently my rotary mower)
1968 Simplicity S4 heavy duty single stage (recently acquired free at curb)
My 1971 Ariens sno-Thro in its current rotary mower state.
(Yes I do love snow and winter, not because of the work, but because of the money its makes, best time of the year!)
Their is no business like snow business!
I burn out a pair of skid shoes every winter easily and will from now on be using Ariens and commercial grade flat all metal skids. The all original backup 10000 will get original skids which are in the process of getting welded back to their current state.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

i think this thread is going to be awesome. love the pics so far guys keep them coming.


----------



## Gotsnow (Sep 17, 2017)

My new toy yesterday.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

87 powershift said:


> how about all stored in the back of the garage yet in front of the 57 vette and cobra


 Ok Powershift.. now you got us going! lets see those two muscle cars. Not snow machines, but in reverse at 10G just might blow some snow out of the way! seriously.. let us have a peek?


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

leonz said:


> Geno,
> 
> DO you mean that repowered snow blower with the Honda twin has not chewed its way out of the shed yet??


 not yet.. leave it alone so we can get early snow- always works.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Geno,

If Donner Pass is any barometer it will not be long before you start throwing snow across the county with the re powered snow mule


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Geno said:


> Ok Powershift.. now you got us going! lets see those two muscle cars. Not snow machines, but in reverse at 10G just might blow some snow out of the way! seriously.. let us have a peek?


HOW do i down size photo's to fit in here? every one i have comes up to big a file. problem starts with using a nikon dslr camera for everything save this one.my most fav toy my jabiru j230 lightsport


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

leonz said:


> Hello Geno,
> 
> If Donner Pass is any barometer it will not be long before you start throwing snow across the county with the re powered snow mule


donner and few others are sure signs, yet around me the 2 ski area's have put up help wanted/ for hire signs .leaves are falling faster then normal. had 2 nights of 40 deg temps.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

87 powershift said:


> donner and few others are sure signs, yet around me the 2 ski area's have put up help wanted/ for hire signs .leaves are falling faster then normal. had 2 nights of 40 deg temps.


we watch the squirrels and birds. we have been putting feed out all summer and lately they have been going crazy eating it up, taking it away and getting fat.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> we watch the squirrels and birds. we have been putting feed out all summer and lately they have been going crazy eating it up, taking it away and getting fat.


 EHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! You can keep it!!


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

in todays am news snow in many parts of north america on the last day of summer


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

*Orange Crusher + LiL Red*


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

The classiccat winter OPE Family Photo:








_Left-to-Right: '80 Toro 724, '70 Allis Chalmers, '89 Toro 824, '72 Sears 3520 SS, '95 (Baby) Ariens ST724_

The Ariens was getting some bucket love...still working to free-up the frozen auger shaft.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Cleaned up this little guy going to put him up for sale. In great shape I never got to use it in snow kind of interested on how it does.









Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

here is a hs80 that I recently finished and am proud of. this is a real workhorse that has paid for itself many times over in the last 30 years.

solidly built.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> here is a hs80 that I recently finished and am proud of. this is a real workhorse that has paid for itself many times over in the last 30 years.
> 
> solidly built.


Nice looking unit. There is a video of one on YouTube working really hard.


----------



## rhg1911 (Sep 16, 2017)

Try not to be jealous... Here is my current snow removal beast...



(someone had to be "that guy"...)


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

had one of those ( shovel ) until I hit about 55.

still shovel sometimes for the exercise.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

rhg1911 said:


> Try not to be jealous... Here is my current snow removal beast...
> 
> 
> 
> (someone had to be "that guy"...)


my back hurts looking at that.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Cleaned up this little guy going to put him up for sale. In great shape I never got to use it in snow kind of interested on how it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this guy lasted a whole 2 days on craigslist before selling. i hope people are in a snowblower buying frenzy this year :devil:


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

rhg1911 said:


> Try not to be jealous... Here is my current snow removal beast...
> 
> 
> 
> (someone had to be "that guy"...)


The color scheme made me think it was a Cub Cadet...


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Powershift: I just noticed that the older Toro appears to have the fuel line routed around the engine, as opposed to thru the housing. Have you noticed any issues with this? Is this to allow access to a fuel filter. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

come on peeps i know you have some equipment pics. its getting closer to that time.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> we watch the squirrels and birds. we have been putting feed out all summer and lately they have been going crazy eating it up, taking it away and getting fat.


same here, squirrels and chipmunks , just had the grand kids stake 3 cords saturday and had the chippies taking up roost as fast as they staked . 

hand powered snow blower? not with this age 70 body.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

1989 Yamaha YS624W, love this machine


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

JnC said:


> 1989 Yamaha YS624W, love this machine



Looks brand new :coolpics:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

The garage as of now.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Picked her up late last season at a good deal. Needed some tlc. Cleaned her up. All new bearings, impeller kit, lube, shoes and more etc. Added an led and heated hand grips. Love the sound of a properly running gx engine.


----------



## TheFanMan (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey everyone, there are some great looking machines in here, although mine are not quite up to that caliber i wanted to join in on the fun. 

2004 Yard Machines 8/24 that was on the curb with only a broken electric start, i could likely do without, but for free... why not.
2002 Toro 2450 than i use as my primary machine 
?1992? Honda HS621 that serves as the backup for the 2450
and a 2003 Toro Powerlite that i keep in my trunk for those times when my parents blower wont start... no way i'm shoveling 

I'm also currently tearing into a prototype CCR 450 with... engine issues... Think it was made in 2007 according to the engine serial. Have to see if i can get the auger pulley off the crank today...


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

For those who didn't see my repair project(I just swapped the engine)... here is my ariens st824 model 924050 year: ???

Google photo album:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/4xYSSCbhxUynF8dy2


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Julien Morrissette said:


> For those who didn't see my repair project(I just swapped the engine)... here is my ariens st824 model 924050 year: ???


I can not see the pictures.
What are you using as a picture host...?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The pics are hosted on google, but the links are no good..I tried to dig into the code to see if I could find the hidden photos,but nope..

Julien, you will have to try different links..dont copy and paste from the top of the browser, instead look for a "share" option, and a copy and paste a link from there..you generally cant hotlink from google, which means you cant make the actual photo appear in a post, but you can post a link, then people click the link to see the photo.

Scot


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

I don't understand why those pictures links work 1/2 the time. Here you can go directly on the album https://photos.app.goo.gl/4xYSSCbhxUynF8dy2


----------



## Cg2502 (Oct 14, 2017)

This will be the before picture...


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

TheFanMan said:


> Hey everyone, there are some great looking machines in here, although mine are not quite up to that caliber i wanted to join in on the fun.
> 
> 2004 Yard Machines 8/24 that was on the curb with only a broken electric start, i could likely do without, but for free... why not.
> 2002 Toro 2450 than i use as my primary machine
> ...


those single stages look in great shape....i would use the 2450 to back up the 621 if it were me. why do you like the 2450 better? lighter easier to push?


----------



## TheFanMan (Oct 10, 2017)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> those single stages look in great shape....i would use the 2450 to back up the 621 if it were me. why do you like the 2450 better? lighter easier to push?


Thanks, I actually sanded down and repainted most of the rust after i hunted them down on craigslist, although the 2450 needed more attention, not babied and used on a wooden deck all its life like the 621...both still need a little more work... paint job won't win any beauty contests, but it serves a purpose. I mostly use the 2450 as my primary unit b/c the wear parts are cheaper, its lighter, and there is something about that smell and the noise it makes :smile2: ... but nice to know that if something happens the Honda is one or two pulls from stepping in to finish up.



Edit: added some pictures of what the 2450 looked like when i got my hands on it, used on a gravel driveway.... poor thing.


----------



## rhg1911 (Sep 16, 2017)

rhg1911 said:


> Try not to be jealous... Here is my current snow removal beast...
> 
> 
> 
> (someone had to be "that guy"...)


Wellllll, looks like my back gets a break this winter. This just came in. 36" Hydro Pro.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh wow!!


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

rhg1911 said:


> Wellllll, looks like my back gets a break this winter. This just came in. 36" Hydro Pro.


from the poor house to the castle ..:smiley-signs009:


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

Oil changed and all cleaned up for winter. Bring it on! LOL :grin:


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> from the poor house to the castle ..:smiley-signs009:


 
Now that's a beast! Congrats! Looks great!


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Almost time to get them out 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewLaw83 (Oct 18, 2017)

Well, now I am ready! Just got the machine delivered today. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

NewLAw83 - Nice ! Looks like a keeper ! Good luck with it, and enjoy !


----------



## NewLaw83 (Oct 18, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> NewLAw83 - Nice ! Looks like a keeper ! Good luck with it, and enjoy !


Hey RIT333, Thank you! Yeah I am excited to try it out! Especially, on the EOD snow!:grin:


----------



## Cadillacswagin (Nov 11, 2017)

New Toro 824 OE


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

1997 Yardman


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

my 928 honda , serial number starts with 114 so know it is about 10 years old.


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

My new sweetheart. :wink2:

She's just waitin' for her first big snow. :kiss:


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

Ready for winter!
Honda HS928
Toro CCR 2450


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

highdesignfool said:


> Ready for winter!
> Honda HS928
> Toro CCR 2450


that 928 is nice.


----------



## Boomer (Nov 16, 2017)

Here is my 1979 Ariens 924042. I would take this over any modern equipment. Had it for over 20 years and never lets me down.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Dusted off the crew









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

Here's my herd. I've used the Toro a couple times already, but have only run the Ariens once to clear out the cobwebs.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

Honda HS928AW / My first Honda!!!


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

*Ariens 1024 PRO...*
The Toro CCR2000 is still in hibernation


----------



## thool (Jul 25, 2016)

Here is mine: A 1977 Yard Man 8/26 with a Tecumseh HM80 Sno-King engine.

Bought it off my best friend's parents in 1999 when they moved from Rochester to the PNW. My friend asks if we still have it, and I am pleased to say yes!

Maintenance so far has been: painted rims, new tires, bronze axle bushings, new belts, replaced rubber drive wheel, carb rebuild, ignition rebuild. Not shown: added a cleanout tool to the front top of the bucket, painted the black chute, replaced chute knobs. The engine has been amazing. Starts easily, runs strong.

I'd like to strip down the handlebars and give them a fresh coat of paint.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

My main squeeze.










And the understudy. Still trying to find a nice hs621, might bite the bullet and pick up an hs720.










No pics but my toro powerlite stays on my deck all winter, love that little thing.


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> My main squeeze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you add the lights yourself? If so, was it hard to do? I have an HSS1332ATD and wanted to add LED light bar either to the front of the blower or two towards the top, similar to your setup. Never really did anything like this before and didnt want to mess anything up with the electrical if it was complicated to add.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

Here is my 1332. One season behind it and it was a rock star.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

man i didnt realize people actually had those large 2 stage honda's i never see them around me.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> man i didnt realize people actually had those large 2 stage honda's i never see them around me.



You'd be amazed . 

Here is mine, its a 2015 model, it barely gets any use as we havent really had any big storms since I got it. Sitting behind it is the older HS1132 that it replaced (the 1132 has since been sold).


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

JnC said:


> You'd be amazed .
> 
> Here is mine, its a 2015 model, it barely gets any use as we havent really had any big storms since I got it. Sitting behind it is the older HS1132 that it replaced (the 1132 has since been sold).


yea people probably hide them in the corner of their garage. this is Ariens country here in the Midwest so many 2 stage ariens units out here.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

SKT_33 said:


> Did you add the lights yourself? If so, was it hard to do? I have an HSS1332ATD and wanted to add LED light bar either to the front of the blower or two towards the top, similar to your setup. Never really did anything like this before and didnt want to mess anything up with the electrical if it was complicated to add.


I wrote up a blurb on my led light install here. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/107177-hss928atd-few-modifications.html

I over complicated it a bit, no harm in using a simple switch off the battery and calling it a day. Funny thing is, I have to relocate the LEDs. I installed the leds before the gx390 swap. The bigger engines obscures the left pod light quite a bit.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Snapper 9.5hp #95247E and my Troy Bilt Storm 2620. Both machines are new to me, I have completely gone threw them...Replacing belts, oil change, spark plug, cleaned out fuel system due to I only use none ethanol gas in my machines and I cleaned and re-greased everything. They are ready to go......If you had to only keep one, which one would ya keep?


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

GAR said:


> Snapper 9.5hp #95247E and my Troy Bilt Storm 2620. Both machines are new to me, I have completely gone threw them...Replacing belts, oil change, spark plug, cleaned out fuel system due to I only use none ethanol gas in my machines and I cleaned and re-greased everything. They are ready to go......If you had to only keep one, which one would ya keep?


Nice machines and way to keep up on the maintenance. 
For me the snapper would stay. I have the space for two blowers so both would stay.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

1332le


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Honda snow life










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh boy... you might be having a lot of fun kicking the snows butt this winter with that machine. Let me know how you like this machine because I have been considering the Pro Hydro in the 28". Good luck with it. :3tens: 



rhg1911 said:


> Wellllll, looks like my back gets a break this winter. This just came in. 36" Hydro Pro.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

New toy at work


----------



## MoparSteve (Nov 22, 2017)

My winter warriors, HS828 and HS621


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

My Ariens 28 Deluxe limited edition 414cc ready and raring to go.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally got a chance to take a pic


----------



## outrag1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Last Feb up NH a few weeks after I got my 24 Platinum....


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Not too many MTDs represented, so I thought I'd add my old Yard-White-Bilt. That is, a 1995 Yard Machines 8/26 with a "dashboard" and 2nd lever deflector control from a White Outdoor tracked machine and a longer chute crank from a similar vintage Troy-Bilt.


----------



## rhg1911 (Sep 16, 2017)

Kielbasa said:


> Oh boy... you might be having a lot of fun kicking the snows butt this winter with that machine. Let me know how you like this machine because I have been considering the Pro Hydro in the 28". Good luck with it. :3tens:


Well, we got the first 'measurable' snow of the season. Unfortunately, I'm recovering from abdominal surgery and am restricted on what I can do. Soooo... I don't know how it works - yet. (And it's killin' me!)


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

The Mighty Yanmarrrrr after a light workout:










ccasion14:


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

*Yanmar Ronin*

:coolpics::rock::bowing:


Does Yanmar make a single stage unit for that power unit? I look forward to seeing more pictures if you have time to post them but I would imagine with a newborn you are pretty busy:smile_big:


Leonz


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

leonz said:


> Does Yanmar make a single stage unit for that power unit? I look forward to seeing more pictures if you have time to post them but I would imagine with a newborn you are pretty busy:smile_big:
> Leonz


Thanks. 

Not sure what you mean by "power unit"... the machine is an integrated assembly, ie. no power or engine stage is available separately. No single stage.

I'll have to dig up some more pics, the PB thing made a mess of my arrangements.

And that 'newborn' is 19 months old now... still busy yep... :icon_smile_big:

It's all good. ccasion14:


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Clutch Cargo said:


> Not too many MTDs represented, so I thought I'd add my old Yard-White-Bilt. That is, a 1995 Yard Machines 8/26 with a "dashboard" and 2nd lever deflector control from a White Outdoor tracked machine and a longer chute crank from a similar vintage Troy-Bilt.



I like it. Can't find what you want - build it! Well done.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Just get well... the snow will always... be there. :frown: 

Just keep me posted when you do start using her. I am curious to hear what you will think of it. 



rhg1911 said:


> Well, we got the first 'measurable' snow of the season. Unfortunately, I'm recovering from abdominal surgery and am restricted on what I can do. Soooo... I don't know how it works - yet. (And it's killin' me!)


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

check out this 80 i bought yesterday. the guys garage was meticulous and this machine shows that also.

keeper?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "power unit"... the machine is an integrated assembly, ie. no power or engine stage is available separately. No single stage.
> 
> ...


I am glad every thing is good on your side of the Pacific, here in New York we are getting snow and will be getting rain later today.

I was just wondering how far are you from the southern tip of Salkalin? I have always been interested in their share of the western Pacific Oceans "Ring Of Fire" and the active and extinct volcanoes in northern Japan. My having retired from hard rock mining allows me to study Geology more as a hobby. :nerd:


----------



## KansasJack (Dec 7, 2011)

A 1980s Deere 826. She looks ugly but she runs very nicely.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

You can clean that thing up if you have some free time.


----------



## KansasJack (Dec 7, 2011)

GoBlowSnow said:


> You can clean that thing up if you have some free time.


I have cleaned it up a bit and sprayed it with clear rust inhibitor since that photo was taken to prevent it from getting worse. I like its gruesome appearance. The previous owner had it sitting in a field for years so I bought it cheap and got it running again.


----------



## kipsy (Nov 2, 2017)

sold the 1999 ariens 824 for $350 that I bought new, no issues ever, but needed some attention soon to the disc and such. decided on the platinum 24 from a local dealer. this new one is thirsty for fuel !


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

KansasJack said:


> A 1980s Deere 826. She looks ugly but she runs very nicely.


Thats a good idea to give your snowblower a beer once in awhile, makes them feel appreciated. :grin:

Scot


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

I was finally able to use my new 1332ATD and what a difference and upgrade it was compared to my Ariens ST7524. The blower turned on right away and I was able to clear the snow in no time. We had only about 5-6" but I was done quick and saving time definitely was a plus for me. The 1332ATD threw the snow far and there is plenty power to this machine. The light lit up the front of the blower plenty and the auto turn worked like a charm. I still have to get used to the controls as they are opposite of what I am used to. I also need to adjust my back skids as i think they are slightly off. Overall I am happy with my purchase and can wait to get a decent amount of snowfall to really put this machine to use.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Off to one of my neighbors about 1-1/2 miles away to help out.


----------



## Sprocket024 (Dec 23, 2017)

28 deluxe sho


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

My ~1999 Craftsman 11/31


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Mine for about 3 days :wink2: 11528 $300 special ,man these are nice. i have never had a blower like this you can tell how well built it is and solid with lots of bells and whistles.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes very nice machine, Similar to the ST1027 but a newer engine, Mine has the flathead as that has the newer OHV engine. Great machine.


----------



## jburson250 (Oct 25, 2017)

These two get some time later this afternoon.

A white Christmas day in NH.


----------



## Ariens824 (Dec 22, 2017)

New to the forum. My 2001 Ariens 824....


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

Beware...snowblower porn ahead. :wink2:

View attachment 121337


----------



## rhg1911 (Sep 16, 2017)

Kielbasa said:


> Oh boy... you might be having a lot of fun kicking the snows butt this winter with that machine. Let me know how you like this machine because I have been considering the Pro Hydro in the 28". Good luck with it. :3tens:


I broke the rules a little after my abdominal surgery, and broke out the blower to clear the walk for the 6 inches we got last week. It is amazing. Smooth, and very powerful. Think turn, and the machine turns. I had to remember it has the Hydro drive and couldn't just man handle it backwards. 

The one thing that will take a little time to get used to is if the bucket catches some ice on one side, the machine will try to turn into that. So, the challenge becomes to keep the machine straight. All in all... I love this machine!


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I just pulled out the snowmachine to make sure it would fire up and it did on the first crank. I'm now ready for the big snow!


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Just finished up servicing this guy now up for sale.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

2009 John Deere 1130SE that I just rebuilt the auger system on. To bad this storm turned into rain instead of the foot of snow it was supposed to be.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Just put a new carburetor on this 621 she's ready for snow









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tomlct1 (Jan 6, 2016)

2002 MTD single-stage 4 cycle 5 hp (I replaced the auger paddles yesterday, when I noticed it was not throwing very well, & it helped), and 2008 Ariens 624E. Both have Tec engines, and the 2-stage, being made in 2008, was among the last Ariens to have Tec engines. They both work pretty well, & I don't have any replacement plans in mind as long as they keep working.


----------



## RickDangerous (Mar 27, 2017)

New Cub Cadet 2X 28" is in action!


----------



## northframingham (Jan 6, 2018)

Nice! Enjoy...


----------



## northframingham (Jan 6, 2018)

rhg1911 said:


> I broke the rules a little after my abdominal surgery, and broke out the blower to clear the walk for the 6 inches we got last week. It is amazing. Smooth, and very powerful. Think turn, and the machine turns. I had to remember it has the Hydro drive and couldn't just man handle it backwards.
> 
> The one thing that will take a little time to get used to is if the bucket catches some ice on one side, the machine will try to turn into that. So, the challenge becomes to keep the machine straight. All in all... I love this machine!


Hope you feel better; and are on the fast track to a full mend...

I'll keep that tip in mind when I test out my new 28" Ariens Hydro Pro myself (getting delivered tomorrow)


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

North Framingham, I hope you don't jinx the storm coming on Wednesday with that new toy


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Picked this guy up yesterday needed a carburetor. Runs like a champ now adjusted the drive cable tranny was sliping.

Craftsman 9/29









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

My machine is a lot like this one. Not identical, but pretty close....


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Here are my machines.Every machine was bought off Craigslist over the years. 



1332 pro with keystart 2010 model year $1,600 $ paid (2011) purchase year
28 Pro Hydro 2015 $1,400 (2017)
926 2011 $300 (2014)
24" Deluxe 2012 $400 (2014)
toro 712QRE 2017 $350 (2017)
toro 418 2015 $50 (2017)


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

russ01915 said:


> Here are my machines.Every machine was bought off Craigslist over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is quite the fleet you have there.


----------



## feh (Dec 16, 2016)

HSS1332 and HS720A


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> Here are my machines.Every machine was bought off Craigslist over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think they have medication for your snowbloweritis condition, but u might be to far gone .

the vids in my sig are my sb


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

always forget to get a good pic so took a quick one of my favorite.










And the new build that will be the lighter snow removal machine, When there is 12" and the plow goes by, The 10hp Ariens comes out.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

my baby feels tied down, i want to set it free to fully test out my carb cleaning skills and the diy impeller mod. my first ever sb and wheres the ?*&^!* snow.:[email protected]::[email protected]:


----------

